# What to do with whole duck



## Siegal (Jan 22, 2013)

I bought a whole frozen Long Island duck. Deciding what to do with it
Need help!!

I was thinking of course to cut off extra fat and skin and render it and get crispy skin pieces and fat 

Make a pâté with the offal - is that possible or just heart and liver?

And deciding whether to roast whole duck OR piece it out and make breasts and confit legs, but what to do with rest of Carcass if do that  

Thoughts?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 22, 2013)

So many possibilities.  Aside from roasting it, you could break it down.  Two boneless breasts that are fantastic pan roasted.  Two leg quarters you can confit with the fat you render from the duck.  Some killer duck stock from what's left.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

If prep correctly and roasted you will have crispy skin like I had in the picture below.






Here is one I roasted awhile back.

*Roast Duck by Pellet Grill*
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f36/roast-duck-by-pellet-grill-82286.html


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 22, 2013)

This is my secret:  The Best Way to Roast a Duck (Hello, Crispy Skin!) | The Hungry Mouse


----------



## Cerise (Jan 22, 2013)

How do you feel about Peking-style Duck?

Authentic Chinese Recipes

If you have leftovers, you could serve them in scallion pancakes, or make 

Duck Dumplings:

Chinese Duck and Shiitake Dumplings (Jiao Zi) - Fine Cooking Recipes, Techniques and Tips


----------



## Siegal (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone will browse the recipes provided. I never made a duck before and I love duck so I'm excited


----------



## I_M_Baker (Jan 23, 2013)

I would rub it with ginger and brown sugar with a little cinnamon. and stuff it with tea leaves and pealed orange wedges. I would baste it every hour with a mixture of 75% orange juice and 25% beef or bacon tallow.


----------



## Siegal (Jan 23, 2013)

I_M_Baker said:


> I would rub it with ginger and brown sugar with a little cinnamon. and stuff it with tea leaves and pealed orange wedges. I would baste it every hour with a mixture of 75% orange juice and 25% beef or bacon tallow.



In concerned that will ruin the rendered fat which I'm looking forward to


----------



## I_M_Baker (Jan 23, 2013)

It would but the orange glaze is delicious


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Savannahsmoker said:


> If prep correctly and roasted you will have crispy skin like I had in the picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My mouth is watering!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, salivating or what 

Love crispy skin!


----------

